# Fuel Transfer Pump - Brands?  12v DC or 110v AC?



## bczoom

I need a new fuel transfer pump.  I screwed up a couple years back and let a like-new one get away. 

Anyway, I now need a new pump.  I don't need auto-shutoff or a meter for flow but want something decent (and has a filter capability).

What brands would you recommend?  What to stay away from?

I'm also on the fence about going with 12v DC or 110v AC.  I like the 12v DC as it allows me to easily pump during power outages (and I have spare batteries sitting on a shelf) but wonder if I should go with 110v AC?  Thoughts?


----------



## EastTexFrank

It sounds as if my needs were pretty much like yours.  

I went with a Fill-Rite, standard duty, 13 gpm pump from Northern Tool.  I decided on the 110 volt version for the exact opposite reason that you state, reckoning that the vast majority of the time that it would be easier just to plug it into the mains.  If I needed it during a outage, I could run it for a couple of minutes from the generator or inverter since it only draws a couple of amps.  I didn't get the heavy duty model as it's only used to fuel up the tractors and that it shouldn't overwork any pump to be used for a couple of minutes every week or two.  I did install a water-block filter between the pump and the hose and I'm glad that I did.  It's worked very well for the past three years. 

It's the only pump that I've ever owned so I can't give you a comparison or tell you if it's good or bad, only that it's worked flawlessly since I've had it.


----------



## muleman RIP

I have a gas boy hand rotary oump on my 300 gallon skid tank for diesel. Works regardless of the weather or power. On my portable tank I have a 12 volt pump and it works fine for its purpose which was filling tractors and equipment. The 12 volt is nice since you don't always have power when you need fuel. Like the middle of a blizzard. The nice thing about the hand pump is you can't overfill something without actually standing there and cranking it.


----------



## bczoom

Well, I went with a Fill-Rite 1211C Transfer Pump

It is 12v DC.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I like the looks of that one !

 I like the 12 volts as I can move my fuel trailer to the ranch or area I am working in . I just connect my power off the tractor .


----------



## bczoom

Yea, I thought about 12v vs. 110v (AC) and opted for the 12v as it's more flexible and I have multiple tanks, some not close to AC power.


----------



## muleman RIP

Make sure you set your pickup tube about 1-2 inches off the bottom of the tank. A filter on the discharge side is a good idea as well.


----------



## EastTexFrank

muleman said:


> Make sure you set your pickup tube about 1-2 inches off the bottom of the tank. A filter on the discharge side is a good idea as well.



Good advice.

I should mention that if all else fails, I have a 30 gallon gas caddy that I use for diesel which has a 2-way rotary hand pump so I can suck fuel out of the barrels and transfer it to wherever.


----------



## bczoom

Yep, the pickup tube will be raised.  I plan on getting an inline filter but for now, I'll be using my Mr. Funnel.  That funnel gets used for most everything (the only exception may be when I'm fueling the truck).


----------



## tee09time

*I removed the content of this post due to unauthorized advertising, no introduction, no approval from management, and just plain bad manners. If you choose to continue to participate in the forum you'll need to do some reading, ask for some permissions, and pay for your advertising.

Normally we just ban spammers but I see you're actually an American and I'm gonna give you a second chance but that chance better not include an ad!!!

Dawg
*


----------



## CaptainClint

muleman said:


> Make sure you set your pickup tube about 1-2 inches off the bottom of the tank. A filter on the discharge side is a good idea as well.


What material do you recommend for the pickup? Can I use PVC? For gasoline(rec90)


----------



## Melensdad

CaptainClint said:


> What material do you recommend for the pickup? Can I use PVC? For gasoline(rec90)


That is a good question.  

I've never pumped gas, I've only stored large quantities of diesel (1000 gallons).  Gasoline is subject sparks/fire from static electricity, which makes its fumes explosive.


----------



## CaptainClint

Melensdad said:


> That is a good question.
> 
> I've never pumped gas, I've only stored large quantities of diesel (1000 gallons).  Gasoline is subject sparks/fire from static electricity, which makes its fumes explosive.


Yeah, diesel is all I have ever used too. Just used cans and caddies for gas but I am done carrying cans.


----------



## EastTexFrank

CaptainClint said:


> Yeah, diesel is all I have ever used too. Just used cans and caddies for gas but *I am done carrying cans.*



Yup, me too.  My solution involved getting rid of all the gas burning equipment and switching just about everything to diesel except for the small engine stuff and my wife's JD lawn tractor which never gets used.  I still need gas for the generators that aren't used for power outages anymore but I need one occasionally for work around the place.  Four 5 gallon gas cans and a 30 gallon gas caddy are more than enough.  Doctoring the gas, keeping track of the dates and rotating it just became too much of a hassle.


----------



## bczoom

CaptainClint said:


> What material do you recommend for the pickup? Can I use PVC? For gasoline(rec90)


Not sure about the PVC.  I believe most pumps come with the pickup tube when purchased.


----------

